# We got in!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

To the Spaniel hunt tests May 24 and 25. YAY!!!
Now I am thinking we need to practice....

Chukkars at all levels of the test, land and water. Never used chukkars in the water before???


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

woohoo exciting! Can;t wait to hear all about it.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope they're using flyers on the water. Dead chukars don't float very well.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Yahh Tito!!! You're going to do great!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe they put water wing floaties on them. 
Best of luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a couple of concerns about Chukkars. My main one is that Tito tends to catch them pretty readily. While that's *allowed*, it doesn't count as a flush. When we hunt Chukkars, he probably catches 2 out of 3.
The floating is another concern, but their water marks are fairly short so it's less of a concern. It's not like the 100 yard retriever marks. The water blind is 30-40 yards, I believe the water retrieve is something like 40-45 yards.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe they use a pop box???


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whatever is a pop box???


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

A launcher box.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I believe those are not allowed. The whole point is for the bird to be able to move around (especially when they use pheasants), and the dog to be able to find and flush the bird. It's what makes the tests so much fun!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I think I'm going to have to watch one of these test! 
Best of luck. It was the sit to flush that got him last time?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've heard they put the birds to sleep and place them on the ground. I asked how do they do that? They put the bird's head under its wing and hold it until it goes to sleep. Then they lay it on the ground. That was the explanaition I got from a spaniel person. I've never seen it done. 

Hope you have a wonderful time. Those spaniels are sure fun to watch as they spring across the fields.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Nah, it was the handler error that got him last time...:doh::doh:
He sat beautifully. Gunners missed the bird. Judges told me to go ahead and call my dog back in, and instead of calling him in, I released him. He took off and did the "Golden Retriever 3 mile dash" after the (still flying) bird. I thought he was going to end up in the next county. I could just hear him thinking, "hey you dummies, you MISSED. Don't worry, I'll just go get the bird for you".
When I finally got him back, the judge commented that, first and foremost, it was wonderful to see a dog with that much drive and persistence. Secondly, he wished the gunners hadn't missed, because he said he'd never seen a 250 yard retrieve in a Spaniel test and was about to see one.
Stacey, they only do that with pheasants. It doesn't put them to sleep, it just kind of disorients them. Then the judges wait about 5 minutes to allow the birds time to come around, otherwise the dogs would catch all of them! With the chukkars, they pretty much just shove them down on the ground. They tend to hunker down into the cover more than run off.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck Tito and Barb!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

